# National Geographic Half-Moon Aqua Oasis tank? Yay or nay?



## LindseyX20

I went to Petsmart today to get my male betta a new tank to replace his old one, which I hated. I went to get the Aqueon 2.5 gal bowfront, and instead left with a new shelf item: the National Geographic Half-Moon Aqua Oasis Starter Kit. It's just like the Aqueon, with the 2.5 gal, filter, LED lights and bowfront shape but a tad cheaper. I like to review my tank options online before purchasing but it's so new that I couldn't find any. Has anyone else bought this National Geographic tank and could give me quick opinion or review? I'd like to move my boy as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Waking Buddha

I work at petsmart and know the tank you are talking about. I haven't gotten to see any reviews on it either but I'd love to hear yours when you do use it!


----------



## NeptunesMom

I work there too. I haven't heard anything about them (good or bad), because they are really new. But, it doesn't look 2.5g to me. I thought they were around 1g tanks.


----------



## LindseyX20

Well I set it all up, got everything going and after a while moved my betta for a test run. The tank itself is nice, looks pretty, everything fits well, and there's room for another cord to run through the cap for, say, a heater. I really like it, which is why it's frustrating that I'll probably have to return it. The touch light is a cool feature, but the filter is too strong. The water flow back into the tank is strong enough to buffer my plants around, and my betta looked like a nervous wreck trying to swim in it. It's a shame cause everything else is practically flawless. Any recommendations for another tank? Preferably the Aqueon 2.5gal bowfront, how strong is that filter?


----------



## Meade

You can try and baffle the filter. Someone on here can explain how!


----------



## JessiesGill

I had the 2.5 Minibow. The filter wasn't a problem for my VT boy, and he was able to make bubble nests on the opposite side of the tank. However, the filter is not a great design. The water just pours out over the filter pad from one side; it isn't forced through the whole filter. You can see where the water enters the filter in the top left of my photo. You can also see where the filter pad stayed clean at the bottom end, because the water never really flowed through the whole pad.









I replaced the Minibow's filter with a little sponge filter and air pump, because I was trying to improve my odds of cycling the tank. (Other people have no trouble, so YMMV.) The only drawback to the sponge filter is that I don't get to see any more bubble nests, because the air pump does a better job of circulating compared to the Minibow's filter. I did like that the sponge filter increased the amount of surface for my fish to swim in, since the Minibow's filter covers up so much at the top. If you wanted to replace your filter, you could keep the tank you have, since you like it. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HYEO8H6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is the filter that was recommended by users here. It is tiny and easily fits into a 1 - 3 gallon tank. It's also very inexpensive. You need the sponge filter, a small air pump, some air line tubing, and a check valve. Most Bettas are happy with sponge filters, and they are great for cycling the tank. I am still using this little filter in my new 10 gallon tank (with extra sponge) and it does a great job of keeping the water clean.


----------



## LindseyX20

Thank you everyone! The feedback was super helpful!  I think for now I'll look into a filter like that one for the plain rectangular tank he's in now, and perhaps down the road if I'm in a fish buying mood, set up the filter in the new tank to suit a betta.


----------



## Viperoni

LindseyX20 said:


> Well I set it all up, got everything going and after a while moved my betta for a test run. The tank itself is nice, looks pretty, everything fits well, and there's room for another cord to run through the cap for, say, a heater. I really like it, which is why it's frustrating that I'll probably have to return it. The touch light is a cool feature, but the filter is too strong. The water flow back into the tank is strong enough to buffer my plants around, and my betta looked like a nervous wreck trying to swim in it. It's a shame cause everything else is practically flawless. Any recommendations for another tank? Preferably the Aqueon 2.5gal bowfront, how strong is that filter?


I just picked up one of these 2.5 gallon tanks from PetSmart as well (link: http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/aquariu...catid-300065?_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted) and I agree, the filter was way too strong.

If my beta swims into the current from the filter he gets pushed all the way down to the bottom of the tank (not rammed into the bottom, but pushed all the way down even as he tried to flutter away).

It's shame because the overall setup of the tank is really nice and seems pretty nicely built too, and it looks good. The 4 LED lights (not 2 as the site says) light him up really nicely too, and the cover fits into the top "lip" of the tank really well too.

One option might be to get a lower voltage AC adapter - it has a 12v 300ma unit and maybe a 8v or 9v unit would slow down the filter enough, but the LED lights might be affected too.


----------



## MistersMom

I got the 1.2 gallon and i literally hate it. its too small, and the image on the box is completely different, and the filter is WAY to large for a tiny tank. it's less than a cubical foot in size. not a foot tall not a foot long and not a foot deep nor wide. It's TINY, but it'll so until i can buy another. It would be a GREAT tank if it was larger, I almost bought the one you're talking about but decided not to, could you please post a picture of your tank? Heres mine and the advertisement image.


----------



## Viperoni

I've attached a pic of the tank with Hubert in it.
He's close to the current in that pic.

When we got home tonight he was wedged between one of the rocks on the far left wall and the tank side... that might just have been him being silly or adventurous, but the current does push his food pellet that sink in that direction, and like I said the current does get quite strong, so it could have pushed him off in that direction and then as he panicked he wedged himself. 

He's doing ok so far but we've turned off the filter, and will only cycle it for 5-10 minutes when we can supervise him.

We're looking at getting the Top Fin 5.5 gallon kit from Petsmart in exchange for this one...


----------



## MistersMom

my filter is also very strong


----------



## MistersMom

yours looks alot better.


----------



## Viperoni

Thanks, we knew we wanted to grab the helmet the moment we saw it, and the 1.2 gallon tank would have been way too small to handle it. Hubert has spent some quiet time in there, but he's also spent a good bit of time up near the surface... no bubble nest yet, but he's only been in the tank since Tuesday evening and had a bit of a rough day today. Hopefully he relaxes a bit more now with the filter being off most of the time.

I'll update as I have more info from Petsmart on whether they'll let us swap out the tank for the bigger Topfin 5.5 gallon one.


----------



## MikeG14

Viperoni said:


> Thanks, we knew we wanted to grab the helmet the moment we saw it


Does that helmet give off a chemical odor? I bought the National Geographic Chinese soldier decoration in the same series and it gave my aquarium a really bad smell. Took it out right away. It's made from an epoxy resin as are almost all decorations these days, but I'm not sure if it's safe for my fish.

I have the Aqua Oasis in a 8.5 and couldn't be happier with it. I did toss the filter, too strong for a betta. I replaced it with a Hagen Elite sponge filter and a Tetra Whisper 10 air pump.


----------



## Viperoni

MikeG14 said:


> Does that helmet give off a chemical odor? I bought the National Geographic Chinese soldier decoration in the same series and it gave my aquarium a really bad smell. Took it out right away. It's made from an epoxy resin as are almost all decorations these days, but I'm not sure if it's safe for my fish.


Nope, I didn't notice any smell at all, we let the tank sit for a couple days before transferring Hubert into it as well (with the filter running). 



MikeG14 said:


> I have the Aqua Oasis in a 8.5 and couldn't be happier with it. I did toss the filter, too strong for a betta. I replaced it with a Hagen Elite sponge filter and a Tetra Whisper 10 air pump.


The 8.5 looks nice, it's just a shame that the filter is still too strong even in that large tank.


----------



## crzycrkr

II also have the 8.5. Love the tank, but I too tossed the filter. Has a whisper 10 in it now, but it's getting two azoo palm filters. One on each side of the divider. I also had a problem with the heater getting too hot the other day. Probably end up replacing that too. Now I just need to figure out how to get my one boy that was so happy in a little bowl to stop getting depressed and sitting on the bottom or tearing his fins up when I put him back in it


----------



## Viperoni

Instead of going with the Top Fin 5.5 gallon kit, should I just grab a 3-6 gallon tank on it's own and get a filter like the Tetra Whisper 3i?(http://www.petsmart.com/fish/filter...n-tank-filter-zid36-16962/cat-36-catid-300019) 

My thinking is that the "up to 3 gallon" filter in a 3-6 gallon tank will keep the current fairly isolated to one side of the tank, giving the fish a calm spot on the other side.

Thoughts?


----------



## Viperoni

Viperoni said:


> Instead of going with the Top Fin 5.5 gallon kit, should I just grab a 3-6 gallon tank on it's own and get a filter like the Tetra Whisper 3i?(http://www.petsmart.com/fish/filter...n-tank-filter-zid36-16962/cat-36-catid-300019)
> 
> My thinking is that the "up to 3 gallon" filter in a 3-6 gallon tank will keep the current fairly isolated to one side of the tank, giving the fish a calm spot on the other side.
> 
> Thoughts?


After doing a bunch of reading that's what I ended up doing - grabbed a 5.5 gallon tank and a Whisper 3i. Regular polycarbonate lid I picked up doesn't have lights, but I'll figure something out later for him.

I'll post up a pic of the water flow out of the 3i once we get the tank running, but at ~20gph, and the fact that it runs on air bubbles going up through the filter and not a motor, I'm sure the flow will be plenty low enough.


----------



## iElBeau

I also have the 1.2. It's currently empty, and I'm tossing a live plant in it, but I don't think it's that bad. I mean, when you buy a 1 gallon you buy a 1 gallon; just because it looks small doesn't mean anything, its volume is still the same. It looks smaller than the 1G bowl I had, but I actually prefer it looks wise. I do think the filter current will be too strong though, so I'm planning a way to baffle it before doing anything else with the tank. I haven't seen any other sizes at the petsmart here though, other than the 1G corner unit. Did everyone get theirs at petsmart? Or are they being stocked all over now? (I'm in Canada so we could just have different options available here)


----------



## Viperoni

iElBeau said:


> I also have the 1.2. It's currently empty, and I'm tossing a live plant in it, but I don't think it's that bad. I mean, when you buy a 1 gallon you buy a 1 gallon; just because it looks small doesn't mean anything, its volume is still the same. It looks smaller than the 1G bowl I had, but I actually prefer it looks wise.


Agreed, my point was that the helmet would have taken up a ton of space in the 1.2 gallon tank.



iElBeau said:


> I do think the filter current will be too strong though, so I'm planning a way to baffle it before doing anything else with the tank. I haven't seen any other sizes at the petsmart here though, other than the 1G corner unit. Did everyone get theirs at petsmart? Or are they being stocked all over now? (I'm in Canada so we could just have different options available here)


I got mine at the Petsmart by Sherway Gardens (near Toronto).


----------



## iElBeau

Viperoni said:


> Agreed, my point was that the helmet would have taken up a ton of space in the 1.2 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine at the Petsmart by Sherway Gardens (near Toronto).


Oh you're not too far away  I got mine in Guelph. 

I measure when I fill it, and with the lid & filter etc. I actually still fit 4.5L in it. idk if that makes a difference to you or not haha. (is that what you mean by the helmet?)


----------



## TerriGtoo

If you really like the tank, you could always get a hob nano filter like the Deep Blue Biomaxx. I use these on all my betta tanks and the water flow is adjustable. I have never had a problem with "blow-away bettas".


----------



## mpooyan83

My experience so far with National Geographic Kits has been bad... got the 8.5 gallon. The heater that came with it was taller then the tank itself. The filter was crazy strong and not adjustable. The light built into the hood was pretty good. I have nothing negative to say about individual products they make, but their KITS have no thought put into them it seems. I returned mine the next day and just went with a custom setup. Figured the only way I'd be 100% happy with my setup is if I picked out each piece myself.


----------



## Viperoni

I can vouch for the Whisper 3i - I think it would be a good match for the 2.5 gallon bow tank. I strongly doubt it'd need any baffling.

But considering the top of the Nat Geo tanks aremolded to hold the original filter, you would only be able to place any other filter in the middle of the tank like the original - probably not a problem for most.


----------



## Viperoni

iElBeau said:


> Oh you're not too far away  I got mine in Guelph.
> 
> I measure when I fill it, and with the lid & filter etc. I actually still fit 4.5L in it. idk if that makes a difference to you or not haha. (is that what you mean by the helmet?)


Yup not too far at all!

Sorry I didn't mean in terms of water volume, just that the helmet is big, and takes up a lot of space in the 2.5. It'd take up a lot more in the 1.2, but would definitely give a betta a calm spot to hide from the strong filter.


----------



## Islandgaliam

National Geographic has a partnership now with Petsmart, if I read it correctly, they are Petsmart products with Nat Geo names, and net proceeds will got to conservation of animals and habitats  I bought the light and the hob filter. I returned the light (not enough for high light plants) and am using the filter, so far so good .


----------



## iElBeau

TerriGtoo said:


> If you really like the tank, you could always get a hob nano filter like the Deep Blue Biomaxx. I use these on all my betta tanks and the water flow is adjustable. I have never had a problem with "blow-away bettas".


Thanks, I'll have a look into that if my baffling plan doesn't pan out


----------



## iElBeau

Viperoni said:


> Yup not too far at all!
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean in terms of water volume, just that the helmet is big, and takes up a lot of space in the 2.5. It'd take up a lot more in the 1.2, but would definitely give a betta a calm spot to hide from the strong filter.


Good point, it certainly takes up a lot of space visually. The way I'm planning on doing this tank the stuff should be fairly out of sight though, which is good. I'll keep you informed on how this baffling thing goes! If I get it done well enough, I may not have an issue with the filter


----------



## BriarRose

*Newbie*

Hello. I just purchased this tank and 2 betta fish at Petsmart. I noticed what I thought were fine cracks near the top of 2 of the corners of the tank. Running my finger along, I only feel it on the outside. Now I suspect it may be excess glue which ran down. 

Should I pile the kids back in the car for an exchange or is this a common phenomenon with small tanks and I shouldn't worry? I appreciate any advice!


----------



## iElBeau

It could be a scratch. If it were glue it would feel rubbery (though it certainly looks like glue).

I would try filling it with water and letting it sit for 24 hours and seeing if the tank leaks. If so, it's a crack and needs to be exchanged, but if not and it's just a scratch it's up to you as to whether you'd like to exchange it or not.

Good luck! Also, if you're interested, take a look for my National Geographic DIY thread, where I modified one in order to make it betta friendly  If you have any issues with the tank it might be able to make a difference.


----------



## iElBeau

Also, what size of tank did you purchase, and are both bettas going in the same tank? If so, I hope you have a divider ready! Good luck


----------



## BriarRose

*2.5 gallons*

It is 2.5 gallon Nat Geo half-moon aqua oasis.
The woman at Petsmart said we could house 2 females together.

How do I get to your other thread with modifications?

Thank you.


----------



## iElBeau

Ok. Here's the link 

Just FYI, 

The lady at petsmart wasn't entirely incorrect, it is *technically* possible to house female bettas together in what's called a sorority tank - but not in a 2.5G tank. Female bettas are still aggressive, but in a large tank (ie. 10G or larger) with adequate hiding space they can essentially develop a pecking order. In order to do this, 6 or more females need to be in the tank (preferably siblings), and it needs to be so heavily planted/decorated that they shouldn't be able to find each other easily, as it spreads the aggression out between fish and makes it more difficult for the fish to have a clear line of sight when in a chase. Furthermore, even experienced/intermediate people with sorority set ups can have major issues with aggression - a sorority tank is not for beginners, and often they have a high fail rate. 

Essentially if you put the two female bettas in together in a 2.5G tank, one of them will be the "leader" and bully the other fish. You'll notice torn and nipped fins on both, stress stripes, and likely one will end up dying or being killed.

Although I don't recommend dividing a 2.5G tank, it is possible, and if you're dead set on keeping both fish I highly recommend you divide it so they can't attack each other. There are plenty of guides to making your own fish tank divider on the internet.

However, if possible, I would try returning one of the bettas to petsmart, or getting a second tank.


EDIT: If you are interested further down the line in having a sorority tank, using the search feature at the top of the page, search sorority and you should be able to find several threads with guides and people asking for advice about how to make them successful.


----------



## JoeBetta

Wouldn't increasing the water level in the tank so that it is right below the filter output decrease the current? (Reduce the 'waterfall' effect)


----------



## MikeG14

Upon further review in have to withdraw my endorsement of the Nat Geo Aqua Oasis 8.5 gallon tank. While the tank itself is wonderful the lid leaves a lot to be desired. The main problem is the door is too small and the cover is black plastic. It's hard to see where the fish are when you are doing maintenance. You have to remove the entire cover to do any work in the tank. My King jumped out during a routine water test last week, right out the feeding door. He's OK, his out of water excursion lasted all of 15 seconds. 

I love the LED's and my plants have been doing well with them but you cant use a timer with it. 
The filter is garbage, I knew that going in. I use a sponge filter and I had the tank cycled in 3 weeks. 
The heater is fine, it kept the temp. steady at 80. 

I moved Abe, my super aggressive King Betta into a standard 10 gallon tank. The extra 1.5 gallons really make a difference. I went with the Aqueon LED light and a glass hood. Works with a timer.

I'm sure the aqua oasis might work for a calmer, smaller fish, just not mine.


----------



## crzycrkr

MikeG14 said:


> Upon further review in have to withdraw my endorsement of the Nat Geo Aqua Oasis 8.5 gallon tank. While the tank itself is wonderful the lid leaves a lot to be desired. The main problem is the door is too small and the cover is black plastic. It's hard to see where the fish are when you are doing maintenance. You have to remove the entire cover to do any work in the tank. My King jumped out during a routine water test last week, right out the feeding door. He's OK, his out of water excursion lasted all of 15 seconds.
> 
> I love the LED's and my plants have been doing well with them but you cant use a timer with it.
> The filter is garbage, I knew that going in. I use a sponge filter and I had the tank cycled in 3 weeks.
> The heater is fine, it kept the temp. steady at 80.
> 
> I moved Abe, my super aggressive King Betta into a standard 10 gallon tank. The extra 1.5 gallons really make a difference. I went with the Aqueon LED light and a glass hood. Works with a timer.
> 
> I'm sure the aqua oasis might work for a calmer, smaller fish, just not mine.


I do wish the door was bigger, but I use it just for feeding. For any cleaning or testing I just pull it off


----------



## BettaStarter24

LindseyX20 said:


> Well I set it all up, got everything going and after a while moved my betta for a test run. The tank itself is nice, looks pretty, everything fits well, and there's room for another cord to run through the cap for, say, a heater. I really like it, which is why it's frustrating that I'll probably have to return it. The touch light is a cool feature, but the filter is too strong. The water flow back into the tank is strong enough to buffer my plants around, and my betta looked like a nervous wreck trying to swim in it. It's a shame cause everything else is practically flawless. Any recommendations for another tank? Preferably the Aqueon 2.5gal bowfront, how strong is that filter?


I have the Aqueon 2.5 gallon bow front tank and with Ignus the filter flow wasn't too strong for him, and it was really nice and quiet. When I got Jasper and put him in there after Ignus died it threw him to the side of the tank because he was so small and he wasn't the strongest swimmer so I don't have it in there anymore as I have not been able to afford or find ways to buffer it and it covers half of the tank and I just don't like it. My other boy Castiel is in a 1.5 gallon Tetra LED tank that is a cube shape with LED lights and includes a whisper filter that broke after 5 min. I love the tank so I'm keeping it (they didn't have another one) and when I have funds I'll probably see if I can find a small one that I can use as a replacement for both. I love the Aqueon tank and Jasper adores it.


----------



## Shmeashmea

I bought the 2.5 gallon one the other day. I bought a very weak and thin betta and he does just fine in the current. It's barely noticeable, I'm surprised to hear that it's too much for other fish since he's so weak and sickly! He's improved immensely in the past few days and gotten much stronger. I have the tank completely bare right now so there is no buffer. It is also a very quiet filter, which is important for me as I am sensitive to sounds at night.

The only thing I dislike about it is the bio-media is outside the filter around the end of the filter tube. It takes up space and is pretty ugly. My fish enjoys investigating it though, so I guess that's a plus, haha. I would probably buy this tank again if I got another betta or some shrimp.


----------



## Finness

I have had my Nat Geo 21/2 gal tank for less than a month. It does seem smaller than it says but my Betta Guy swims around happily. I wanted to keep the flow of the filter down, so I fill my tank to just over an inch from the top and use the leaves from a tall live plant to baffle the water spill from the filter. I do have a 25 watt heater in there as well. Hope this helps, it works for my guy.


----------



## Shmeashmea

I take my previous post back...I really liked it aside from the filter taking up a lot of space within the tank...I definitely prefer an external filter hub. The current was no problem if the water is filled up all the way to the top. 

But just today the light started flickering and will not turn off. The touch sensor is not responding and there's nothing I can do about it since the filter and lights use the same power source and I don't want to ruin my just-established cycle. I will be buying a different tank ASAP as I don't want my poor fish and shrimp to get stressed out from the lights being on 24/7. Not a very smart or thoughtful design.

I have no idea how to make this image smaller...sorry, on mobile.


----------



## BettaBeau

Viperoni, and possibly the original poster as well,

I agree with Joebetta, your water level could be causing the waterfall effect and too strong outflow. In Viperoni's photo the water level is too low. The closer the water is to the outflow of the filter, the gentler the flow.


----------



## Reccka

Shmeashmea said:


> I take my previous post back...I really liked it aside from the filter taking up a lot of space within the tank...I definitely prefer an external filter hub. The current was no problem if the water is filled up all the way to the top.
> 
> But just today the light started flickering and will not turn off. The touch sensor is not responding and there's nothing I can do about it since the filter and lights use the same power source and I don't want to ruin my just-established cycle. I will be buying a different tank ASAP as I don't want my poor fish and shrimp to get stressed out from the lights being on 24/7. Not a very smart or thoughtful design.
> 
> I have no idea how to make this image smaller...sorry, on mobile.


Hilariously, the light on mine freaks out when WATER gets on it. Nice design there. I like it just fine otherwise...but really? Water freaks out the touch sensor? In a fish tank?


----------



## Shmeashmea

Reccka said:


> Hilariously, the light on mine freaks out when WATER gets on it. Nice design there. I like it just fine otherwise...but really? Water freaks out the touch sensor? In a fish tank?


I know, right? It gets wet every water change, and when there's condensation in the lid, you'd think they'd have thought...but oh well. I must have gotten it wet one too many times because it was quite wet when it went on the fritz. I dried it as fast as I could to no avail. Instead of the lights being stuck on, they're completely dead now, turned off during the night and stayed off. My plants are probably going to suffer between now and when I can get a new tank


----------



## galaxythebetta

I just got this tank a few days ago. On the first morning one of the LED lights flickered and went out. I took the whole filter/light contraption to the pet store and they exchanged it for me. I have had no more problems with the lighting. However, Galaxy somehow got his tail sucked against the black sponge cover thing at the bottom of the filter tube and it shredded his fins. I easily took off the black sponge and have had no more problems with tail shredding. His fins are healed now. Besides those things, I really do love the tank; the LED lights make the neon gravel pop, and the filter is very quiet. I partway buried the bottom of the filter tube in a plastic plant. Galaxy seems to like the tank. He sometimes rides the filter currant down, and he likes going up to the top of the filter and peering at air bubbles resting on it. I unplug the tank at night because the filter makes him so active. Instead of a switch for the light, it has a touch sensor on top, which I really like. I have a disabled sister and she loves tapping the light on and off as well as watching the fish. One more thing: the filter doesn't want to work unless the water is up very high. This has only happened once, though. Overall I'd give the tank 4 stars, mostly because of the horrible black sponge filter cover.


----------



## Shmeashmea

I took the black sponge (bio media) off and put it inside the filter with the carbon. You only really need it if you're trying to establish a nitrogen cycle, which you don't seem to be doing if you're stopping the filter at night.


----------



## trumpredmr

*National Geo 2.5*

I've had this tank just over a month and while I love it, it has it's problems. I like the size of it......kinda. I wish I had gone bigger, but oh well, maybe I will soon  

The light. Yes the light is a problem. If it gets wet, it will NOT stay on. I actually took back the filter/light and they gave me a different one with less LEDS (which I'm ok with) and the same problem happened. I finally figured out that it was the water level. I now fill it up to JUST below the light and have had it work fine ever since. It's a great starter, but I'd recommend going with something different if you want that size.


----------

